

How to make site popular without any finance? Is it even possible? - tom4s

I am at high school right now. I like programming. And I have no money. I assume that's enough for my introduction.<p>So, today I was just having a nap and a new idea just came into my head. I googled about it and found nothing similar to my idea.<p>I can implement it by myself. But how can I advertise my website without any funds? Where to start? I really believe it can be useful website for a lot of people including me.<p>Thank you very much.
======
jespi88
Honestly, there is really no easy way to market, with or without money. The
cheapest, and honestly the best way, is to be personally recognized.

You'll notice that once people break through to the public sphere of whatever
niche they are in, anything they do seems to get instant traction. While a lot
of people stumble into their status, there is a systematic way of getting
there.

I could spend hours talking to you about blogging and making an name for
yourself, since I am currently a PR student,but the fact remains, there is no
easy way to gain traction. Everything you will do (paid or not) will take time
and dedication to get right.

Another way to gain some initial users is to make it viral in your own
personal sphere. If you are in High School, make it big within your High
School. Remember, the virility of something refers to how "contagious" is it,
not how many people pick it up. Lots of immensely popular companies started
locally (See Facebook and Ben & Jerry's).

Anyways, hope that helps.

~~~
tom4s
That's a great advice. I will make brochures and give it for my classmates and
all people in school. It should be fun :D

------
BilawalHameed
I'm exactly in the same position as you. I have very little funds and I'm very
good at programming.

If anyone could advise on the matter, it would actually be useful. Getting
things viral is not as easy as it looks.

If you want, you can check out my project - <http://twtquiz.com>

~~~
tom4s
This project looks very good. I think you can really succeed. Good luck.

------
tom4s
I am thinking about 2 things right now:

First, send e-mails to famous blogers and ask them to post about my website.

Second, post about website right here, on hackernews, and ask people to post
review on their blogs if they find it useful and interesting website.

What do you think?

------
rick888
Start a blog and write articles (preferably something related to your target
market/product). You also might want to make a twitter account.

When you have no money, marketing will take time.

------
Mz
I know of some sites that started organically and grew because there was
need/demand for it. If you regularly participate on email lists, it is usually
ok to put a link to your site in the signature block. Same with a lot of
forums. (On Hacker News, you could put the link in your profile.) As long as
you are a genuinely participating, regular member and they have no reason to
think you are simply spamming them, this shouldn't be a problem. Then try to
not talk incessantly about your site. For the most part, just participate as
usual and let people check it out if they find something you say interesting.
Mention the site where it is pertinent to the conversation.

This is probably not a way to get big traffic quickly. But if you regularly
develop the site so that there is new content frequently, it can become a
fairly high traffic site over time. This method gets some traffic for a couple
of my sites where the goal was to share information and there wasn't a
business goal or financial goal at the outset. I am real bad about not putting
up new content very often. The following for my sites has grown very, very
slowly. But for the particular sites in question, I think that is okay and
will likely change as I get to the point where I am ready and able to update
them more regularly.

Good luck and wishing you many excellent answers from other members. :-)

